# 7.2 vesa only allows max resolution of 800x600



## kpedersen (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello All,

I have noticed that since 7.2 release, the vesa driver only allows up to 800x600. This seems like a regression? or is there a reason?

Its just a bit of a pain when using on a Virtual Machine.

Best Regards,

Karsten


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 22, 2009)

As far as I know FreeBSD vesa driver was never able to use higher resolutions than 800x600...


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 23, 2009)

/usr/src/usr/sbin/vidcontrol/vidcontrol.c doesn't seem to have a VESA mode higher than 800x600.
As a datum: I used to use MODE_279 (or something terriffically similar) back when I ran i386.  I haven't the least memory if that was 800x600 or 1024x768.
(My only machine now is amd64 and I don't care to run i386, sorry)


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah...

My memory must not be as good as it used to be lol

Cheers


----------



## richardpl (Jun 24, 2009)

Perhaps you are looking for SC_PIXEL_MODE for sc(4) usable only for i386.
As I can remember I could do 1280x800 in console with 8x14 fonts.
Back in that days it was too slow and it caused sound corruption when moving mouse pointer in console ....
Maybe I will try again with 8.0, where lot of changes in that area happened recently(but still some work remains).


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2009)

What virtual machine software are you using? 

If you use VMWare you can use the x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware driver.


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 25, 2009)

I am using Virtual Box on a RHEL5 host.

I could have sworn I remember running XFCE in 1024x768 resolution at around 7.0-release time.

I will try out the VMWare video drivers. Cheers!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 26, 2009)

So we're talking about the xorg vesa driver and not the FreeBSD kernel vesa driver for sc?


----------

